# Bonzi went over the Rainbow Bridge



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

After 4 months of fighting his kidney disease, Bonzi went over the bridge :rip:
I know that I did more than most people would have done (aside from my fellow DFC peeps) by giving him Subcu fluids daily; but it still really SUCKS! In the end, his body was just so weak from lack of protein, and I couldn't give him enough fluids to keep the toxin levels down. We moved his bed into the bathroom on the tile floor. With all the fluid, he was having to go potty right now!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. They leave us too soon.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss

I wish there were words to help, but knowing that you did all you could for him I hope is some small comfort.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

so sorry for your loss. I know how hard is letting them go!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

My condolences Gina. He was so lucky to have you.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

sorry for your loss


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy and I am sure that he knew how much you loved him.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

RIP Bonzi.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry, you did all that was possible to help him and in the end it was the right thing to let him go. He is running wild and free and will be waiting for you at the "Rainbow Bridge"


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss...I remember how hard you tried; you did everything possible. And, yeah, it does still suck!

Rest in Peace, sweet Bonzi.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Gina, I'm so sorry. Just know you did your best, and Bonzi knows that as well and felt peace with you.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

So very sorry. He was a handsome guy.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bonzi Gina. True to DFC form, you went above and beyond to do everything you could to prolong his life and help him live as long as he could without suffering. You are a good person. 
RIP sweet Bonzi.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Rip sweet pup.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh you worked so hard at keeping him at his best. I'm so sorry you had to let him go, rest in peace Bonzi you sure were a cute little fella.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am sorry - he was a beautiful pup and obviously very, very loved. You have some good memories and you know you never failed him. Take the time to remember happy days - time does heal. You did all you could.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Hugs to you.


----------

